# post-kidding udder development



## Buckeye (Jan 29, 2008)

I have heard of the occasional La Mancha who has no udder development until after kidding... has anyone ever seen this with a second-freshening Nigerian? This doe is due in a week and we are sure she's bred (someone inside has kicked our hands) but so far no sign of an udder. This goat is new to us so we don't know her pattern last time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes it can happen - not had it happen personaly though


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't had it happen either but have heard of it.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I've heard of it but never seen it.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I believe it can happen in all breeds. I usually try and keep some colostrum from the previous year for those does that by chance don't develope an udder right away. Just in case. 
Im sure she will catch up soon.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My one pygmy girl had hardly an udder and she never fills up to the shinny tight look. The first time I was rather worried she wouldn't have enough milk but her kids have been healthy and grown nicely.

they love to make us :hair:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a doe that I was really worried about. She delivered twin and had NO BAG, OMG. Well she has a very nice bag and now she is even nursing triplets. The more the babies nurse she will develop milk


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you all for your input. I'll let you know what happens - she's due next Monday. Prior owner said her udder collapsed very nicely so that means little excess tissue and maybe a later development?? I do have some colostrum from last year - thanks for reminding me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I panicked when my accidentally bred baby kidded with a very tiny udder, her single is doing well now at 4 days old and her mom has a nice little udder, enough to feed her baby. BTW she's a nigi/pygmy. Are you sure on her Due Date? She may have settled later than what you think or she is just the type to wait til she's in labor to bag up.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

This year was the first time I had does who had post kidding udder development, it wasn't anything to worry about though, because then their milk really seemed to come in more.


----------

